# Meteosat-9 preparado para fase operacional



## Minho (9 Jul 2006 às 15:29)

O satelite Geoestacionário MSG-2 agora em diante conhecido por Meteosat-9 irá substituir o Meteosat-7 operacional desde 1997. O novo satelite conhecido por segunda geração permite melhores previsões e seguimentos de situações meteorológicas no sentido em que tem maior resolução (3 km) além de poder analisar 4 vezes mais bandas espectrais que os Meteosats de primeira geração (que apenas fornecem 3 canais: visível, vapor, e infravermelho). Actualmente já observamos imagens do satelite Meteosat-8 que também é de 2ª geração. O Meteosat-8 funcionará com satelite "redundante" do Meteosat 9. Deste modo o sistema Meteosat ficará exclusivamente operacionalizado por satelites de 2ª geração.

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/METEOSAT-9_operacional


----------

